# Continuation Character for splitting code in Power Query Advanced Editor ?



## krrishkrsna (Apr 16, 2017)

hi

is there any Continuation Character that we can use in Power Query advanced editor window for splitting code, like we use UnderScore in excel VBA. below is just an example

MsgBox "Hello " _
               & "there"

thanks in advance for solution


----------



## MarcelBeug (Apr 16, 2017)

Carriage return linefeed. Or, in other words: you can just split a line of code over multiple lines.
You can also add spaces and tabs to align your code for better layout.


----------

